# Is this a good mix?



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck
Protein 30.0%
Fat 12.0%

Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken Lamb
Protein 34%
Fat 12%

Chicken Soup For Cat's Soul Light
Protein 32%
Fat 9%

I have yet to get my hedgehog because I'm waiting on him or her to be born and weaned. I know that the Hedgies at the Breeders are feeding them ProPlan. So after I slowly introduce the hedgehog to a new mix, I want it to be perfect. Is this a pretty good mix? I don't know how to calculate it all, so I am unsure if this is good or not. Please help! Lol.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would take out the Chicken Soup for now, since there's a major recall on it. The fat is a little bit on the high side, so I would go for the Wellness Healthy Weight.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Keep in mind that Wellness is known to cause upset tummies in some hedgies.

I always recommend Blue Buffalo.  They have several lines of cat food that are hedgie appropriate.


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay I will take out Chicken Soup. I was thinking about Blue Buffalo but I've been seeing people say it makes them have stinky poop so I was unsure about it lol. What type of Blue Buffalo would you suggest?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have never heard about BB causing stinky poops... the only thing I've read about is cat food with fish in it causing stinky poo lol. That's the type of thing where ANY brand of cat food with fish in it will make extra smelly poo haha. (Or so I've read... I use a cat food with salmon in it and my Mildred's poop isn't bad at all.)

I use Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & potato and Blue Buffalo Indoor Health chicken & brown rice.


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay  well I will defineitly go for some Blue Buffalo! I was thinking about this mix since the fat was too high in my previous mix.

Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken & Brown Rice
Protein 28%
Fat 9%

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck
Protein 30%
Fat 12%

And for the third one I was thinking:

Innova Low Fat Dry Cat Food
Protein 32%
Fat 8%

Any suggestions on what my third should be or what my mix should be I would love to know


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I think that looks great! The percentages are good and all three pet food companies are recommended here.


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

That is what I will go with then! Thanks so much for helping me out


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wellness is known to cause some stomach upsets/loose stinky poop, as far as I know I haven't heard of anything bad about Blue Buffalo. My personal problem with the brand is actually one of the reasons it's a good food - they have their "lifesource bits" which have a lot of the essential vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, etc. that are a necessary part of the food, but none of the hedgies I've tried it with will eat them - so that's something to consider, if you have a picky hedgie. The lifesource bits are very hard which makes them difficult for a hedgie to eat.

As far as I've heard (I stopped keeping up with the posts lately though assuming there was no new info) the Chicken Soup recall was only for dog food, the cat food should be totally fine.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

i have wellness in my mix and always have, and none of mine have had upset stomachs. I use blue bluffalo as well and they havent had issues with the bits being to hard. i think it all depends on the hedgehog. 

the chicken soup recall i believe has been expanded, and i think they are made in the same facility so in my opinion theres still some risk.


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

Hopefully my Hedgehog will eat these foods. I will introduce one at a time slowly since the breeder says they are raised on Purina ProPlan or whatever :roll:


----------

